# OT Commentaries Online



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 26, 2006)

What recommended commentaries on the OT are available online? 

I am specifically looking for commentaries on 2 Samuel chapter 22 (David´s song of deliverance).

Thanks





[Edited on 1-26-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2006)

How about this:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/commentaries.html

Use the Puritan board search mode and more options will come up.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 26, 2006)

Aha, I should have checked Monergism first.

Perfect, thanks for the pointing out what was right underneath my nose. I can't believe I didn't think to check there first.

Thanks Ivan!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2006)

You are welcome, Christopher!


----------

